# Pink Taurus



## turtlesdaddy

Ok my Wife seen the pink Taurus the other day at Gander Mountain wounding what you think about ok as a starter gun I am picking up an XD this week so that will be home defensive weapon.










http://www.edenprairienews.com/node/3504

Thanks Jeremy


----------



## kenn

I like it ok, but i'd see if it came in 9mm - kinda pricey 50$ more than I paid for my Millennium - is it the pink? Is it a powdercoat?


----------



## Black Metal

Yuck that thing is an eye sore! And over priced at that!


----------



## Dsig1

For that price, do yourself a favor and get her an XD 9SC. The "Pink" fascination will wear off and besides, how often will it be out and on display.


----------



## brifol6111

WOW, THAT BURNS

The price tag on that thing is NUTS! I would check the net or another gun store and see what you can get on it, my local Gun Shop runs Millenium Pros at $329-349. 

On the gun itself, I have a PT145 and love it. They are good little guns and should last a while.

If the pink is a must, they should be able to order one. I have always believed a firearm should not match your outfit, its a tool not an accessory.


----------



## Joeywhat

Two things I see wrong with a pink gun:

1. How effective will it be in a defensive situation, and
2. How well can you conceal it?

If it's a carry gun, will the bright color distract you (your wife), and if a small portion of the gun is shown inadvertently, you can bet anyone in the area will notice it pretty easily.

That being said, buy a better gun and paint it pink yourself if you're so inclined.


----------



## Todd

That price is nuts! Bud's has a Stainless Millennium .380 for $319 delivered. 

Forget the pink. Guns aren't supposed to be cute.


----------



## Shipwreck

Hey - if it gets the woman shooting - why not. That being said - get a better gun and have it duracoated.


----------



## turtlesdaddy

I do agree with most of you that its pricy and pink i*s not my idea. *I am gonna have her shoot the XD some more and try more gunsthen I will let her pick out her own gun she said nothing of me order an XD so I feel I should let her make up her own mind to some point.


----------



## Todd

turtlesdaddy said:


> ... then I will let her pick out her own gun .


Excellent thinking! :smt023

My suggestion is forgo the fancy colors and spend the extra money on training and ammo. If she really wants a color later, send the gun out and have it done later in some custom color she _really_ wants.


----------



## unpecador

My wife loves pink, maybe if I get her a pink gun she'll be more inclined to go shooting with me.


----------



## benzuncle

*Pink* isn't my color either, but just like many on this forum love their Glocks, Sigs, Colts and what have you, there are others that don't like them. Different strokes...

The idea that firearms are being marketed for females means there's a better chance that more females won't be defenseless. Back when I bought my wife one of the first LadySmiths, back when they had an unshrouded hammer, S&W announced that a survey showed women were buying firearms and no one was marketing to them. Hence, the LadySmith. And guys, I doubt they will have to worry about people wanting to steal a *pink* gun! :anim_lol:


----------



## purple72

Funny that this question came up. My wife is awaiting her carry permit, and I showed her a pic of a pink gun and asked her thoughts. Her response. "I can't see glamorizing a gun." No thanks. Now, I've made the fatal mistake of getting her a Model 60 Ladysmith, but, it seems she likes my SP 101 w/ CT laser grips a whole lot better. So regardless of the looks, get her what she wants. That's the only way she's going to practice with it. And isn't that the objective?


----------



## Hollis777

My husband got me the Pink Taurus 9mm sent from Gander Mt. to my local gun shop and I absolutley love it!!! Its my favorite of all my guns! And whenever I go plinking I get tons of compliments! Ive never had any problems with it,highly recommend it!


----------



## DevilsJohnson

If that's what she..or anyone for that matter wants go for it. I think it's overpriced there and the DuraCoat option is pretty inexpensive and you can get that or any other model for that matter and make it look any way you want it to.


----------



## plentyofpaws

I kinda see a plus to a pink gun. In the event she ever needs to pull it out to defend herself she won't have to discharge a round. The BG will be incapacitated from laughing so hard!!!!

Just making a funny here!!! I agree with many, if thats the gun she wants, get it for her. I went through that with my wifes Glock23. Sold it and bought her a Beretta Cougar when it first came out. She shot it once. So about two years ago I got rid of it and bought her a new Glock23. Just last night she was telling someone that "her" Glock is her bedside table!!!!!


----------



## jc27310

*Does Susan G Komen get money on the purchase?*

I have to say, thats really ugly to me... my wife said, "it looks like a pink stapler".:anim_lol:
just because you can make it pink, doesn't mean you should.










I like something dressier, :mrgreen: It may not be "feminine", but it sure is pretty!


----------



## JMBGal12701

*I have a similar gun...*

Hello! The gun I have is a Taurus and it has pink on it but it is much better looking. It is also my first gun and I am very happy with it, very easy for a girl to shoot.


----------



## N3OKI

Buy the lady what ever she wants. I took my wife shopping for her first gun last thurs. She looked at and held every gun in the local Gander mtn. When all was said and done she settled on a PT111 (and no I did not even look to see if it was the pro or not). My only input was to tell her to pick what ever gun felt the best in her hand as far as fit and feel. She made her own choice on everything else. Oh and i did make one other input.... Here's the cash honey. You have to pay for it yourself and do the paperwork.....LOL She get's to pick it up tues. night. And now is waiting for her permit to come in.


----------



## literaltrance

I think pink is a bad idea, specifically if the weapon is for concealed carry. The reasons should be obvious.

I suppose as a range weapon....well, whatever it takes to get the ladies out there is ok with me.


----------

